# Ice on Ice



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I recently had someone tell me IoI has silicone in it...I have always been told it doesn't. I researched it a bit, lots of conflicting information. Some say it does, others say it doesn't. I have asked the company directly, no answer yet. Anybody here know? I also had this same person tell me it's ok to regularly use silicone on long coats...I've always been told that it builds up and dries out the coat over time so I avoid it. I'm thoroughly confused now...


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Following because I'm using this on Lula. 
Thanks for asking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Ice on Ice is indeed a silicone product, the attached article is pretty informative.

Grooming a Dog Part 3: Conditioners | Ruffly Speaking: Railing against idiocy since 2004


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Very helpful article!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great article, thank you.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

A great article with basic, really useful info about products we use everyday but -- in my case at least -- know little about. I'm going to have my 16 YO daughter read it, too, as she's always looking for the "perfect" shampoo and conditioner for her own hair.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is such a good article - at last I feel reasonably confident about choosing the perfect conditioners for Poppy and Sophy, and their very different coats!


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*eGroomer*

Have you received the latest online edition of the eGroomer publication? Barbara Bird (bbird) has an article on silicones in it... very informative. let me see if I can find a link for you.


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*eGroomer*

here is a link, you will have to sign up then they will send you a link to the most current issue.
eGroomer Current Issue and Archive


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! That was a helpful article.

Yes someone gave me the link to BBirds article, but I can't view it on my iPad, so I'm going to have to get on my regular computer. Thanks!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Great info!! Maybe I should try after bath on my mini sometime lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Finally got a reply from the Christensens, and they confirmed that it does have silicone in it. I was told by a breeder on FB that the silicones in IoI build up, so I've all but stopped using it on Raven...I was using it about 2 or so times a week. Sometimes I get so confused about what to use, what not to use, and what t use only occasionally! And everyone has a different opinion about everything, ugh!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

What were you using it for? Just brushing?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> What were you using it for? Just brushing?


Yeah, just brushing a couple times a week...I used it for the sunscreen in it.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I used the crown royale for a long time fro brushing but found it dragged thru the coat towards the end of the week.. Collected dirt IMO. Then again she had a thicker coat back then maybe I should go back to it? I use the isle of dogs strengthener and my brush glides thru the coat. I don't feel the same drag and I don't lose as much coat as I remember. I bathe her in all systems crisp coat

ETA : what do you use?
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm buying some strengthening spray from Pure Paws...if it doesn't work I'll try the iod.


----------

